# Limited Edition PowerShot Cameras Coming



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 15, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon testing a niche market?

</strong>Canon will soon be launching very limited edition Canon PowerShot S120 and PowerShot G16 cameras for the collector. You’re going to be able to choose colors, have the cameras engraved and you will get special accessories and packaging.</p>
<p>Advanced orders will begin on October 30, 2013 via the Canon eStore.</p>
<p>Pricing for the cameras are a bit higher than normal, the S120 will be around $560 USD and the G16 in the $700 range. That pricing is based on todays Yen to USD conversion</p>
<div id="attachment_14522" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/PowerShot_PREMIUM_BOX_03.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14522" alt="Canon PowerShot S120 & G16 Limited Edition Cameras" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/PowerShot_PREMIUM_BOX_03-575x383.jpg" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">. Canon PowerShot S120 & G16 Limited Edition Cameras</p></div>
<p><strong>Source [<a href="http://akihabaranews.com/2013/10/15/article-en/canon-make-your-own-customized-premium-powershot-995476842" target="_blank">AK</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## amejat (Oct 15, 2013)

On one side, Nikon is updating its D6(1)0 and trying to release better products. Sigma and Tamron are releasing top lenses at accessible prices.

On the other side, Canon releases non sense products (like a 24-70 f4 L) at crazy prices, or stupid toys like these limited editions... 

Come on Canon !


----------



## zim (Oct 15, 2013)

collector's item, says it all really.... now where did I put my phone :


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 15, 2013)

zim said:


> collector's item, says it all really.... now where did I put my phone :



"Behold the end of an era!"


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 15, 2013)

YES, this is really what we all expect from Canon! As long as we get overpriced, engraved dwarf-sensored Pointnshoots we don't even notice that Sony is bringing FF-sensored mirrorless system cameras to market. 

Canon is seriously off-track. They are in for hard times. Another Nokia going to happen.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 15, 2013)

amejat said:


> On one side, Nikon is updating its D6(1)0 and trying to release better products. Sigma and Tamron are releasing top lenses at accessible prices.
> 
> On the other side, Canon releases non sense products (like a 24-70 f4 L) at crazy prices, or stupid toys like these limited editions...
> 
> Come on Canon !


Nikon is "updating D6(1)0" because they f**ked the first version with oily sensor, they did the same thing with thier over heating SB900 ... Sigma & Tamron are "trying to release better products" because they had some really sub standard products before ... while these companies were churning out those sub-standard products, Canon was producing/selling some of the best lenses on this planet ... so "come on" yourself and get your facts right :


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 15, 2013)

Surely they should be the 120C and G12C, like the iPhone 5C that can come in differnt colours?


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 15, 2013)

One option comes with a Sony sensor!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 15, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> YES, this is really what we all expect from Canon! As long as we get overpriced, engraved dwarf-sensored Pointnshoots we don't even notive that Sony is bringing FF-sensored mirrorless system cameras to market.
> 
> Canon is seriously off-track. They are in for hard times. Another Nokia going to happen.


Where does "we" & "all" come from? ... those 2 cameras are "*limited*" edition, i.e "we" and/or all" do not necessarily buy them, only those who are passionate about collecting cameras are the ones who will buy them (with an exception of few people who might like to have a camera with their name engraved).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd buy one...if only it came in a Facebook edition like the PowerShot N.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 15, 2013)

I better jump on these before all GONE ;D


----------



## J.R. (Oct 15, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> YES, this is really what we all expect from Canon! As long as we get overpriced, engraved dwarf-sensored Pointnshoots we don't even notice that Sony is bringing FF-sensored mirrorless system cameras to market.
> 
> Canon is seriously off-track. They are in for hard times. Another Nokia going to happen.



Yes, this is what I expect from Canon. Some useless items in between some perfect ones such as the 5D3, 24-70 II, 17 TSE, the great whites, etc. 

If you take off your doomsday glasses and look at the financials of Canon and Sony, probably you'll be surprised that it is Sony that seems to be more likely than Canon to go under. They make more money on life-insurance than their electronics division, actually they don't make any money on their electronics division at all.


----------



## duydaniel (Oct 15, 2013)

Canon trying to compete with Leica p&s?


----------



## infared (Oct 15, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> YES, this is really what we all expect from Canon! As long as we get overpriced, engraved dwarf-sensored Pointnshoots we don't even notice that Sony is bringing FF-sensored mirrorless system cameras to market.
> 
> Canon is seriously off-track. They are in for hard times. Another Nokia going to happen.



+10,000!.....

..and..... dey is butt ugly.

...but...hey...look on the bright side....fall is here...they could make nice kindling to start the fireplace!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 15, 2013)

What's that thing sitting next to the G-16? It looks like a lens.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 15, 2013)

I've been looking for a companion to my Hasselblad Lunar


----------



## EchoLocation (Oct 15, 2013)

this is terrible. CR has turned in to LeicaRumors.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 15, 2013)

amejat said:


> On one side, Nikon is updating its D6(1)0 and trying to release better products. Sigma and Tamron are releasing top lenses at accessible prices.
> 
> On the other side, Canon releases non sense products (like a 24-70 f4 L) at crazy prices, or stupid toys like these limited editions...
> 
> Come on Canon !



Do Sigma and Tamron have lenses which are somehow better than the new tilt shift lenses. fisheye zoom, and 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM?

Is dual pixel AF & STM nonsense?

Your view of things is rather one sided.


----------



## Zv (Oct 15, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> amejat said:
> 
> 
> > On one side, Nikon is updating its D6(1)0 and trying to release better products. Sigma and Tamron are releasing top lenses at accessible prices.
> ...



+1

I thought the D610 was just Nikon fixing a blunder. How is that innovation? 

The prob is that Japanese companies are very slow when it comes to change. I work for one and can tell you they spend most of the time filing paperwork. Nothing gets done. Not much progress due to the fact that they don't change they're system of working. It's prob the same boss whose been making the decisions for the last 35 years. They need new thinking and new blood. But its impossible for young engineers to move up in the company. Senoirity rules as does old style of thinking. And then theres the stagnant economy. 

And what we see as consumers is the same old thing again and again just dressed up differently. Who knows in 5 years we might be shooting Samsung DSLRs. 

Nah!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 15, 2013)

Zv said:


> Who knows in 5 years we might be shooting Samsung DSLRs.


What? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?                        
that is SACRILEGE[/b] ... please do not joke about such things ;D


----------



## qianp2k (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice look on both. But only until you see that notorious Lens Error (unable to extend) on S120 ;D It happened to my S95 twice already despite the camera never be abused or dropped. Many S-series owners have that lens error. Maybe Canon will give buyers of these collection cameras a lifetime warranty


----------



## unfocused (Oct 15, 2013)

Zv said:


> ...The prob is that Japanese companies are very slow when it comes to change. I work for one and can tell you they spend most of the time filing paperwork. Nothing gets done. Not much progress due to the fact that they don't change they're system of working. It's prob the same boss whose been making the decisions for the last 35 years. They need new thinking and new blood. But its impossible for young engineers to move up in the company. Seniority rules as does old style of thinking. And then there's the stagnant economy...



Yeah...those Japanese companies just don't know how to innovate. That's probably why nobody buys cars, cameras, electronics or anything else from Japanese companies. I guess they would be better off if they turned over all their decision making to a bunch of pissant engineers.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows in 5 years we might be shooting Samsung DSLRs.
> ...



@ Rienzphotoz,
Would you buy SamsungTV 3-5yrs ago? I wonder where Samsung stands today in term of LED/LCD/LOD TV :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 15, 2013)

unfocused said:


> What's that thing sitting next to the G-16? It looks like a lens.



Looks like the Canon TC-DC58E. Canon makes wide and tele converters for the G series (an adapter is also needed).


----------



## unfocused (Oct 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > What's that thing sitting next to the G-16? It looks like a lens.
> ...



Thanks. I thought it might be some sort of wide or tele converter. I'm guessing it must be packaged with the special edition G-16. 

Now if they just would make a Jackie Chan special edition G-16. http://www.itechnews.net/2010/04/26/canon-eos-550d-dslr-jackie-chan-edition/ and maybe a mouse calculator.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Zv said:
> ...


My first Samsung TV (CRT) was bought in 1999 and it still works (Samsung TV's have been very popular since the late 90's in India as they performed just as good as a Sony but much cheaper ... we gave it away 2 years ago coz no one was willing to buy it even for a $2) ... the second Samsung TV was an LCD bought in 2008 and I have hated every single day of its existence (bad experience - bad customer service ... long story) ... since then I have switched to LG TV's ... but I do currently use a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 (but its "13 megapixel" camera sucks ... the 8 MP camera on my wife's iPhone 5S out performs the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 in any given condition) ... my wife also uses a pink colored Samsung Laptop and a pink colored Samsung Point & Shoot camera (performance of both, are kinda 5h!tty) so my confidence in a Samsung camera (let alone a DSLR) isn't all that high 
But *if eventually* Samsung comes up with a DSLR that can outperform a Canon or a Nikon FF DSLR and if I can afford it, I may buy it.


----------



## Skywise (Oct 15, 2013)

Coming up next - The Hobbit and Thor: Dark World branded, limited edition, Powershots!


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 16, 2013)

> Yes, this is what I expect from Canon. Some useless items in between some perfect ones such as the 5D3, 24-70 II, 17 TSE, the great whites, etc.
> 
> If you take off your doomsday glasses and look at the financials of Canon and Sony, probably you'll be surprised that it is Sony that seems to be more likely than Canon to go under. They make more money on life-insurance than their electronics division, actually they don't make any money on their electronics division at all./quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## TimC (Oct 16, 2013)

I have to agree with the many posters on here lamenting this announcement. Yes, Canon has some great products and we want to see more of them. But nobody wants to see blinged-up point and shoots. 

And yes, it is doubly embarrassing for Canon that this comes while Sony is releasing a new full-frame mirrorless interchangeable lens camera that will doubtless sell very well.


----------



## Zv (Oct 16, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > ...The prob is that Japanese companies are very slow when it comes to change. I work for one and can tell you they spend most of the time filing paperwork. Nothing gets done. Not much progress due to the fact that they don't change they're system of working. It's prob the same boss whose been making the decisions for the last 35 years. They need new thinking and new blood. But its impossible for young engineers to move up in the company. Seniority rules as does old style of thinking. And then there's the stagnant economy...
> ...



Cars? Italian, British and German cars are pretty well built too and more appealing. Electronics? LG and Samsung are catching up fast. South Korea is advancing at a rapid pace. Japan is no longer the world leader in these respects. They just do alright. How long before Samsung make a decent camera? Is it really that improbable? 

Companies like Sigma give me hope though and I hope the pressure they're putting on Canon sales creates a new way of thinking and competition in the photographic dept.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 16, 2013)

For a limited edition, the prices seem pretty reasonable. I personally think the G16 with the gold ring and dial look pretty cool. I would probably get this version if I was in the market for one, but I am happy with the (299 deal) EOS M white with pancake for my point and shoot. And yes, one of the reasons I jumped on that special was because it was available in the white version. (And as for the other technology analogies mentioned, believe or not I do not own a cell phone or a television).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 16, 2013)

Powershots? 

I want a gold 1DX with red snakeskin grips and a silver chain neckstrap. Oh and a matching platinum plated 24-70 f/2.8 II :


----------



## M.ST (Oct 16, 2013)

Don´t waste your money for limited editions.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 16, 2013)

My 2c are on Canon knowing there are enough people who want to own those P&S to make the edition profitable. As it has zero R&D cost, I say good for Canon.

And I agree Canon MILCs are not as impressive as Sony's.



TimC said:


> I have to agree with the many posters on here lamenting this announcement. Yes, Canon has some great products and we want to see more of them. But nobody wants to see blinged-up point and shoots.
> 
> And yes, it is doubly embarrassing for Canon that this comes while Sony is releasing a new full-frame mirrorless interchangeable lens camera that will doubtless sell very well.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't like blingblings, but thats just me.
If someone buys them, its ok.


----------

